# The Birth Song - the funny way to start 2009!!!!!



## kiwitk (Jul 3, 2007)

Check this out - whether you've given birth or are planning to these are sentiments you can appreciate 

Happy New Year All!






/links


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

thats soooo funny


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

v clever!!!


----------

